# Oct 2016 Mechanical Exam (HVAC)



## KS Mech (Jun 26, 2016)

Long time lurker, new poster.

After not passing the April 2016 exam, i'm signed back up for the October Exam. I was pretty discouraged after receiving the results and not passing..especially for having what I thought was a passing score. Hopefully with a new study plan and more time, the second time around will be a breeze!


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Jun 26, 2016)

That's it.  Just keep working at it..  You will get it this time.


----------



## ME_PE_WANNABE (Jun 27, 2016)

KS Mech said:


> Long time lurker, new poster.
> 
> After not passing the April 2016 exam, i'm signed back up for the October Exam. I was pretty discouraged after receiving the results and not passing..especially for having what I thought was a passing score. Hopefully with a new study plan and more time, the second time around will be a breeze!


I'm going for the OCT 2016 ME TFS exam. Did you use any review course?


----------



## MechE1906 (Jun 27, 2016)

KS Mech said:


> Long time lurker, new poster.
> 
> After not passing the April 2016 exam, i'm signed back up for the October Exam. I was pretty discouraged after receiving the results and not passing..especially for having what I thought was a passing score. Hopefully with a new study plan and more time, the second time around will be a breeze!


what was your score?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 27, 2016)

MikeGlass1969 said:


> That's it.  Just keep working at it..  You will get it this time.


Yep!



MechE1906 said:


> what was your score?


+1 on that question.


----------



## KS Mech (Jun 29, 2016)

I scored a 56/80 according to the report I received.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ouch!  You are very close to passing!!  You will get it this time.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks like you're about one question away.  Totally doable.  Plus, now you have the experience of the real exam in your pocket.  You got this!!


----------



## KS Mech (Jul 6, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Looks like you're about one question away.  Totally doable.  Plus, now you have the experience of the real exam in your pocket.  You got this!!


Thank you very much! It means alot! I've already started studying again and have one round of exam experience in my pocket. Hopefully in October everything is a breeze!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 7, 2016)

KS Mech said:


> Thank you very much! It means alot! I've already started studying again and have one round of exam experience in my pocket. Hopefully in October everything is a breeze!


Things will be different and it will still be tough.  Study your ass off.


----------

